# What gets your "goat"? (dislikes)



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

As much as we all love seeing GTOs being used and showing up at the local haunts there's usually something about certain ones that, well, "get my goat". One of the top 3 is the use of wheels in excess of 16". They visually disturb the profile regardless of their assumed performance advantage. 2 giant hoops become an unavoidable focal point and the eye sees them much closer together than proper rallys or period 15s. Another is cheap steering wheels. I get it, they might have a limited budget or the washer/dryer/fridge puked while parts were being picked, but why that thickazzed $80 wooden wannabe? OEM standard is better, isn't it? Only the gratuitous billet wheel that looks like the big hoops outside are worse than the bargain barn woody. Yet another is a pot luck version of engine dress. Old M/T valve covers with a billet air cleaner, slide on stainless over hoses, wires skewed so bad it looks like a bad plate of pasta. I never comment to those I see with such things as I always remember, "...at least it's out on the road..." or "...glad they're having fun..." but it doesn't make the mix any better on the eyes. 

I didn't bother with mentioning LS conversions as there's nice long topic on that, but most take the whole farm, goats and all! So pony up kids, what gets your goat? I'm sure some of you might say "...guys who don't like my (insert any of the above)..." so I just saved you the trouble:biggrin2:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

A chevy motor. I have seen a few and just walk away from the car no matter how nice the car looks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys nailed it. For me, number one is Ghetto wheels (anything over 16") They are in poor taste, and do not complement the lines of these vehicles at all. Like putting a velvet Elvis painting on the living room wall. Clueless. Number two is the long knitting needle 'quick release' valve cover hold downs (looks incredibly stupid), along with the slip-on braided hoses, and number 3 is the Buick engine size call-out on 'restored cars'. An additional one is all the nicely restored '65 GTO's out there with high price tags, but the seat covers are installed with the pattern running backwards. And they're usually PUI covers. Terrible.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

100% agree about to ghetto wheels, I don't even like 16's on a muscle car. I hate the people that can't look at your car without putting their hands on the paint and chrome. I mean you spend hours cleaning and polishing the car, have some fricken respect. Mostly I hate people that use the term "numbers matching" wrong. If it's not the original drivetrain, it's period correct at best. Don't tell me the engine is out of a 76 trans am and then say it's numbers matching.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Aluminum heads, don't like to see them on classics.
Talk about people touching your car, at the drag strip one day had a bunch of Mexicans (not that that matters) with a ricer car in front of me. One of them while talking on the phone with one hand sets his soda on my car and cracks it open with the other hand sending pop all over the back of my GTO. I went the F*** off on him. About 20 of them come over and start giving me crap, it was awesome, within 30 seconds about 40 other racers came over to defend me and the GTO.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

geeteeohguy said:


> You guys nailed it. For me, number one is Ghetto wheels (anything over 16") They are in poor taste, and do not complement the lines of these vehicles at all. Like putting a velvet Elvis painting on the living room wall. Clueless. Number two is the long knitting needle 'quick release' valve cover hold downs (looks incredibly stupid), along with the slip-on braided hoses, and number 3 is the Buick engine size call-out on 'restored cars'. An additional one is all the nicely restored '65 GTO's out there with high price tags, but the seat covers are installed with the "" pattern running backwards "" . And they're usually PUI covers. Terrible.


painted bumpers ..what are they thinking ..oh yeah my seat covers are backwards :cryin: ........but there from Year One :tongue:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL. I very much dislike seeing a gto motor or any classic car with "universal" radiator flex hoses. they look like crap on an engine and put unwanted stress on the radiator necks. you can buy the correct formed hose for damn near any engine ever made. and for a custom application, you can go to an auto parts store n find one that will work. you might have to cut off a section. as hideous as they are, I still see them on engines.ughhh.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

oh yeah, these "billet" engine pulley kits look like crap also. stock painted black like they are supposed to be is what I like to see on a poncho motor.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

rickm said:


> LOL. I very much dislike seeing a gto motor or any classic car with "universal" radiator flex hoses. they look like crap on an engine and put unwanted stress on the radiator necks. you can buy the correct formed hose for damn near any engine ever made. and for a custom application, you can go to an auto parts store n find one that will work. you might have to cut off a section. as hideous as they are, I still see them on engines.ughhh.


THAT irks the $hit out of me! Flex hoses are temporary fixes at best and have no permanent place under the hood. I've seen this on more cars than just GTO's and I walk away. It tells me that someone doesn't care to "get it right". Worse... When I see these car restoration shows use them. They don't say they're using them, but the end up in the final build and you see them when they're showing off the finished product. Grrrrr!


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

A couple of times at open car shows I've heard people comment about my car that it's not a real GTO because it has a post....


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

This doesn't really have anything to do with classic Pontiacs (or classic cars at all for that matter). What I hate seeing is late model cars at shows that have not been modified in any way. I can go to the dealership and see a 2014 Corvette, I don't need to look at 10 of them at a local cruise night. To me, it is the same as the owner throwing his wallet in the parking space so we can all admire his huge bank account. Now I will say, a modified late model is another story, I will start off by saying I am not into the whole Fast and Furious thing. However, I do appreciate the time some of these younger guys put into their rides. So I guess hating on that part of the car hobby bothers me as well. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I actually hadn't considered the 'people' part because most of them are truly like all of us. Still, there's always that 1 or 2 isn't there? Aside from GTOs and Pontiacs I play in the concours sand box. I find it amusing, or maybe ironic, when someone goes to a concours and has negative comments about most of what they see. Usually it's that same BS about "...never that good..." or "Those colors aren't real...". How does someone pay $50 or more for a ticket to enter only to dis the cars there? Really? As far whether or not they were "that good", you bet your hood tach they were. A Model A Ford was $495, a Packard conv. was $3200. HeII a Duesenberg chassis was $8500 and you commissioned a coachbuilder for a body! If you couldn't pick a piece of pepper out of your teeth in the finish it was unacceptable. 

Next...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The "Joe Dirt look". i get it, i got my license in the early 80's and put quarter flairs and Hi-jackers on my 69' firebird totally destroying the the rear body lines, handling and ride quality. All this in an attempt to get the widest tires possible in there. You know the saying, "young, dumb....etc.". What were we thinking!!!

Heard a beastly car fire up at my harley mechanic neighbors on Sunday morning after a late night bonfire. Without my glasses and mandatory 3 cups of coffee, i looked out at what appeared to be (through the shrubs) a Canary Yellow Mopar which looked to have three feet between bumper and road backing out. As i slip on my glasses and he cuts it facing my way i realize this abomination is a 66' GTO. I nearly ran out to make him a cash offer just to put it in my barn until time and money would allow me to restore the cars dignity.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the loudest cries come from the cheapest seats, in my experience. I used to ask the armchair critics "where's _your_ car parked?", but it seems they never have a car of their _own_ to be judged. So I gave up. If I heard a comment like "it isn't a real GTO 'cause it's a post", I'd simply slip away without comment, and let their ignorance gather strength. Who cares about those types of people? Not I. Yes, and the new car, or worse new bike at an event. "Nice Harley!" Yes, it is. He went down to the dealer and picked it up last week for 20k. It OUGHT to be 'nice'. Geez...........


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I love haters


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

It's just me, but I don't like to see an _aftermarket_ battery in a classic "restored" or "survivor" muscle car. If it's a resto-mod, it's OK to see an aftermarket battery.

But in a "restored" or "survivor" GM muscle car, I much prefer to see a Delco battery. In a nice restoration, I prefer to see the _correct_ Delco battery.

I have a reproduction Delco R-59 in mine. A maintenance-free unit in an original appearance R-59 case. Expensive, but worth it to me.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Chevy power, but we won't go there. Clones -add a GTO hood and its cool, add all the other emblems/rear light panels/grilles/Judge decals etc. pee's me off. Pipe organ speakers, the doggie in the back with the bobbing head, dingle balls around the windows, that tinted decal "Pontiac" applied to the top inside of your front windshield, and the name you give your car emblazoned on the rear quarter. I like chrome, not polished aluminum. M/T valve covers are cool when painted black and the fins polished, not all polished or all painted. Air shocks to crank up the rear of the car to stuff in those wide tires is not cool UNLESS you raise that front end to give you a slight rake of a stance. Keystone rims -they only work on Chrysler bodies. Lowering the suspension so the car sits waaaay low and the tires and rims are stuffed up into the wheel wells. The biiiig rims and low profile rubber band tires. Quiet exhaust systems. Drivers/owners who don't go over 2,500 RPM when they shift and drive it like their car is a delicate flower. TRAILER QUEENS. Being told the car was restored to factory and the owner wants $40K, only to look down the side and see all the waves from the improper sanding techniques of a DA sander. And what really gets my goat is.......they guy who owns a GTO and simply keeps it parked in the garage and never drives it.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

El Monte Slim said:


> It's just me, but I don't like to see an _aftermarket_ battery in a classic "restored" or "survivor" muscle car. If it's a resto-mod, it's OK to see an aftermarket battery.
> 
> But in a "restored" or "survivor" GM muscle car, I much prefer to see a Delco battery. In a nice restoration, I prefer to see the _correct_ Delco battery.
> 
> I have a reproduction Delco R-59 in mine. A maintenance-free unit in an original appearance R-59 case. Expensive, but worth it to me.


I got an R-59 battery topper. Most people don't notice that it's just a top. Gives that period correct look with less expense. Plus it's reusable.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice car with a character painted on the side (Yosemite Sam comes to mind on a local GTO), unless it's a Road Runner on a Road Runner. Always makes me think they should be in a Tarantino movie, "Zeds' dead Baby...".


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Instg8ter said:


> Nice car with a character painted on the side (Yosemite Sam comes to mind on a local GTO), unless it's a Road Runner on a Road Runner. Always makes me think they *should be in a Tarantino movie,* "Zeds' dead Baby...".


"What do they look like Jimmy?"

"Dorks, they look like a couple a dorks..."


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

PonitiacJim, I haven't seen an organ pipe speaker or a bobble-head doggie in 35 years. I remember them, but haven't seen them since the '70's. And Keystones look great on the '70 GTO in Two Lane Blacktop. You're just OLD!!! (But I'd still vote for you if you ran for President)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> PonitiacJim, I haven't seen an organ pipe speaker or a bobble-head doggie in 35 years. I remember them, but haven't seen them since the '70's. And Keystones look great on the '70 GTO in Two Lane Blacktop. You're just OLD!!! (But I'd still vote for you if you ran for President)


:rofl: I knew I would dredge up some memories out of you. Hey, I didn't include the Kraco stereo cut into the dash and Jensen speakers cut into the door panels.:wink2: Everybody had to have that set-up. I could never afford them, so had to settle for the factory stuff. Besides, the music from the dual exhaust, Corvair turbo mufflers, and engine revs was all the music I ever needed.:thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

LOL...you are dead on. Can't count how many Kraco/butchered door panel set ups I saw. I ran stock tunes, too. And still have the Walker Corvair Turbo mufflers on my '65 with ratty Hedmann headers. A buddy of mine ran his without even the AM radio. "Dual two and a half inch speakers are all the tunes I'll ever need" was his motto. Life was so much simpler in that pre-LS engine world!


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

OK, got to throw this one in. I don't know how many times I've had to tell people, 

No it's not a tripower. 

Even had a guy ask me if my original carter AFB was a two barrell


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^

Tell em it's a rare "2 pair" carb from Pontiac's experimental garage. I've had people bug me about TV shows. I've never been on a show but they were looking at my ol Model A pickup and drawing comparisons. "Well, Jesse's supposed to call me..." I'd say. "In fact I'm gonna call him. Just a minute." One brave soul said "...yeah right..." So I showed him the caller ID and it said 'Jesse'. "Wow, dude he's serious." It was my local friend Jesse but the power of suggestion was working. "Aw schitt no answer. Oh well, enjoy the rest of the show.", then I'd walk away. Now that's entertainment.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Agree on the numbers matching terminology. Just curious, if the block is the correct code for the year and options, but different from PHS docs, would that be considered "year correct"?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

666bbl said:


> As much as we all love seeing GTOs being used and showing up at the local haunts there's usually something about certain ones that, well, "get my goat". One of the top 3 is the use of wheels in excess of 16". They visually disturb the profile regardless of their assumed performance advantage. 2 giant hoops become an unavoidable focal point and the eye sees them much closer together than proper rallys or period 15s. Another is cheap steering wheels. I get it, they might have a limited budget or the washer/dryer/fridge puked while parts were being picked, but why that thickazzed $80 wooden wannabe? OEM standard is better, isn't it? Only the gratuitous billet wheel that looks like the big hoops outside are worse than the bargain barn woody. Yet another is a pot luck version of engine dress. Old M/T valve covers with a billet air cleaner, slide on stainless over hoses, wires skewed so bad it looks like a bad plate of pasta. I never comment to those I see with such things as I always remember, "...at least it's out on the road..." or "...glad they're having fun..." but it doesn't make the mix any better on the eyes.
> 
> I didn't bother with mentioning LS conversions as there's nice long topic on that, but most take the whole farm, goats and all! So pony up kids, what gets your goat? I'm sure some of you might say "...guys who don't like my (insert any of the above)..." so I just saved you the trouble:biggrin2:


Anything that even slightly resembles Foose wheels gets to me every time...


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

How about when someone asks if your 400 is a big block or a small block?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Tguggino, yes. Year correct and correct for the car. But not numbers matching. Not really. 

ppurfield001, you win the grand prize with the "Say No To Foose Wheels" line. They really cheeze up any remotely classy car. May as well add day glo windhield wipers and under car running lights. _Terrible_ stuff.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

The phrase we've all heard: "Hey, nice Chevelle!"

........................................... eeved:


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

While nobody has used the Chevelle line on me, I have been asked "what kind of car IS that" many times. Also been mistaken for a GTO even though it doesn't say GTO anywhere on the car. Doesn't really "get my goat" but just something to add.


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks. I don't claim numbers matching. Just happy it is a 64 389 and not a 76 400 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We sometimes go up to Wisconsin Dells and park on the strip and just people watch sitting on a bench near the GTO. I don't know how many times we've heard "Yeah son look, a GTO, I had one just like it. Sept it was white, and a 1978, and a 4 door" I just wanna say, hey kid, your dad's an idiot! :suspicious::nono::smilielol5:


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

Rukee said:


> We sometimes go up to Wisconsin Dells and park on the strip and just people watch sitting on a bench near the GTO. I don't know how many times we've heard "Yeah son look, a GTO, I had one just like it. Sept it was white, and a 1978, and a 4 door" I just wanna say, hey kid, your dad's an idiot! :suspicious::nono::smilielol5:


Did they not come in White in 1978?!?



















...just kidding.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

When people tell me they had the exact same car years ago but instead of a Pontiac GTO, they had a Chevy GTO..

Or when they ask what year it is, and when I say 69, they say they had one too.. If you had one, you would've known the year..


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

I will tackle this in two prongs: The cars and then the people

Cars: that silly 400 sticker on air cleaners....Chevy Engines in Pontiacs, Resale red, Gorgeous paint and interior but gnarly trim. Hey Matt I did not mention Vedoro Green 

People:

Rudeness, i.e. selling a car and slamming the hood in my face, stuck up owners who wrote the check but do not know a WS from an LS engine.....these people are also to good to talk to you about their car; Jerks who think they have to lecture you when you ask about a part you need, people who think the part they have in poor condition is the last one available on earth.....I will stop here.....


----------



## saturnkk (May 31, 2014)

I guess I am not that angry. I am always happy when around cars. Love to see all colors and personalization (even if it isn't my style). 

The way I see it, when these cars were new, nearly everyone was giving them their personal touches from pin stripes to decals to stereos to chrome and HP hop ups. Since the collector market took off, all original became much more important as it is a constant by which one can evaluate a car by. I bet that there are far more all "original" looking cars today than there were when these were new or a few years old!

People in all areas of life can be disrespectful. I guess I have had mostly good luck! Hard to set your drink on my car or have your kids sticky fingers all over it if I am driving it! :thumbsup:


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

saturnkk said:


> I guess I am not that angry. I am always happy when around cars. Love to see all colors and personalization (even if it isn't my style).
> 
> The way I see it, when these cars were new, nearly everyone was giving them their personal touches from pin stripes to decals to stereos to chrome and HP hop ups. Since the collector market took off, all original became much more important as it is a constant by which one can evaluate a car by. I bet that there are far more all "original" looking cars today than there were when these were new or a few years old!
> 
> People in all areas of life can be disrespectful. I guess I have had mostly good luck! Hard to set your drink on my car or have your kids sticky fingers all over it if I am driving it! :thumbsup:


Nicely put. In 1967, our '67 coupe (silver, black vinyl top, rallye gauges, 4sp, console) was the envy of the neighborhood. We didn't know it would become a "classic". So we ditched the steel wheels and hubcaps, and got chrome reverse with baby moons. Tried to get H70's on them but they wouldn't clear. We cut out the back of the glove box to install the 8-track player. I forget what we did about speakers, but I know we didn't hack the side panels.

After 3 minor accidents, you could see 3 shades of silver if you wore polarized sun glasses. And you might notice that the driver's side door had tinted glass while the rest of the car did not. My brother got hit, and we got a door off a junkyard '66 to replace it. I think it was 2 weeks before we noticed the tint.

I took the 2 boys who live across the street and their dad for a joyride Saturday. They could not have cared less that my current '67 is "numbers matching". They loved the noise and the acceleration. Here's a vid of my grandson getting his first GTO ride. 10 years from now when he can drive, he'll be getting this call..."Hey Zack. It's Grandpa. Come on over and take me for a ride in the Goat. I'll be 77 then......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbX38Wt7pkE&list=UUwRA9eMXp8TrS58BrfqvdaQ


----------

